# RPM-Syntax



## DeMuX (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,

normal ist es ja so, das ein rpm-Paket mit folgender Syntax aufgebaut ist:

webmin-1.130-1.i386.rpm 

wobei webmin der Paketname, 1.130 die Version, 1 das Release und i386 die Architektur ist!

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen was es bedeutet, wenn ein Paket:

1. xxx.xxxxx.noarch.rpm 
2. xxx.xxxxx.src.rpm 

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jmd erklären könnte.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *Hi,
> 
> normal ist es ja so, das ein rpm-Paket mit folgender Syntax aufgebaut ist:
> ...



noarch, bedeutet nicht auf eine Architektur spezialisiert, sollte auf allen 
installierbar sein.

.src ist das source rpm. Sprich voll mit quellcode ;]

PS: mit dem mc kannst du dir wunderbar ein rpm anschauen.


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

@Christian: dumme Frage, mc = midnight commander? *duck*


----------



## coredump (5. Februar 2004)

*src.rpm*

hey ben ben.

dumme fragen gibbet doch garnicht. ;-)

jo. mc=midnight commander


nochmal zum thema src.rpm

fürht man ein solches rpm aus, findet man die dateien unterhalb von /usr/src/packages/SRPM

jedenfalls bei SuSE. ich glaube bei redhat war das genauso. da bin ich mir jetzt allerdings nicht sicher..

c ya


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *@Christian: dumme Frage, mc = midnight commander? *duck* *



Der Kandidat gewinnt soviel Waschmaschinen wie er tragen kann


----------



## JohannesR (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Der Kandidat gewinnt soviel Waschmaschinen wie er tragen kann  *


Und eine Baggerfahrt durch die Eiffel!


----------



## DeMuX (5. Februar 2004)

was könnt ihr mir denn noch über rpm erzählen!
enthält nur binaries? wenn ja, was sind binaries genau?
thx


----------

